# Eastern Shore grilled corn.



## xray (Aug 26, 2019)

Here’s another grilled corn that I made and enjoyed. I got the idea from Pico taqueria while on vacation in Virginia. It was on the menu but didn’t feel like paying $4 for an ear of it.

The Elote post I did earlier back seemed to be well received, so I figured I’d post this because I thought it came out well.

Eastern Shore Street Corn







Grill corn, turning often until slightly charred (one ear got away from me)

Melt butter and Old Bay seasoning together.

Heavily brush Old Bay butter mixture on corn and then sprinkle with even more Old Bay.

Top with crumbled queso fresco and cilantro.

That’s it! Pretty easy and pretty tasty. Here it is plated with a grilled T-Bone steak.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 26, 2019)

Man you are killing me with all these corn posts. Every time I grill anything the family wants the Mexican street corn. Now I am going to have to get em with this one! You are the corn master. Hope you had some cold ones to wash down that great looking meal. Points for sure.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2019)

Awesome

Warren


----------



## xray (Aug 26, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Man you are killing me with all these corn posts. Every time I grill anything the family wants the Mexican street corn. Now I am going to have to get em with this one! You are the corn master. Hope you had some cold ones to wash down that great looking meal. Points for sure.



Thanks for the compliments John. Corn on the cob is very seasonal for me. It won’t be around too much longer.

I didn’t have any beer while making this. It came together quick! In fact, I picked up the corn and steak after work at the grocery store next door. It took 15 minutes to throw it together...enough for a shot of Jack!

If you try it, hopefully you like it. It’s much easier to prepare than the Mexican elotes. Plus I usually have all the ingredients handy...I don’t have sour cream on hand all that often....Butter and Old Bay, always.


----------



## drdon (Aug 26, 2019)

VERY nice. Simple and tasty. I like it.
Don


----------



## xray (Aug 26, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome
> 
> Warren





drdon said:


> VERY nice. Simple and tasty. I like it.
> Don



Thanks guys!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2019)

xray Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 26, 2019)

Ok, adding old bay and queso fresco (not a fan of cilantro) to the shopping list....as we have a farm near us that I get fresh sweet corn from and there is some in the fridge begging to get grilled.

John


----------



## xray (Aug 29, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Ok, adding old bay and queso fresco (not a fan of cilantro) to the shopping list....as we have a farm near us that I get fresh sweet corn from and there is some in the fridge begging to get grilled.
> 
> John



Sounds like a plan. The original corn at the taqueria didn’t serve theirs with cilantro.

I had some leftover from another dish, so I decided to use the rest up. We use it quite a bit...but I would also make it without it.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 29, 2019)

That looks great . I like the old bay on there .


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 30, 2019)

Nice looking corn xray. Sweet corn is finally in season here after a ruff summer. I'm going to have to try this one out.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## bradger (Sep 3, 2019)

grilled corn i just made, didn't get as cooked as i make it. 
just sesame oil and gram Marsala. also not coated as much.


----------



## xray (Sep 3, 2019)

bradger said:


> grilled corn i just made, didn't get as cooked as i make it.
> just sesame oil and gram Marsala. also not coated as much.
> 
> 
> ...



How was that Brad? It looks like a tasty combo! My experience with Indian is limited. I’ve eaten channa masala before and liked it, i think garam masala is in it?

Have you seen the other corn I made awhile back? It was the elote, seemed to be pretty well received. Was something that I’ve wanted to make for a long time.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/elotes-grilled-mexican-street-corn.288695/


----------



## bradger (Sep 3, 2019)

it came out well, the masala was a little two subtle, have used a few times.


----------

